# What size ported box for dayton HO12?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

im getting 2 of them in a couple days. I need to order to prefabbed boxes. I figure with 500rms per channel ported would be the way.

this is in my home so its different than car so what would be the best size prefab>


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

What you trying to get out of them? Low HT fun, all arounders, or music?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> What you trying to get out of them? Low HT fun, all arounders, or music?



95% music. I do want to know they are there...I got 2 of them so i would like it to feel like it. 

I listen to rock and little country and some soul ..no rap


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It might be hard to find an inexpensive prefab box. PE has a 1.5 cu ft: MDF, and sealed; will require adding a port and some kind of finish/covering. Will be about $150 per enclosure. Tuning somewhere around 35Hz, so good for music.

https://www.parts-express.com/denov...-for-dayton-audio-12-reference-seri--300-7077

Get some decent cabinet grade plywood, a port, and some stain. About $75 per enclosure.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> It might be hard to find an inexpensive prefab box. PE has a 1.5 cu ft: MDF, and sealed; will require adding a port and some kind of finish/covering. Will be about $150 per enclosure. Tuning somewhere around 35Hz, so good for music.
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/denov...-for-dayton-audio-12-reference-seri--300-7077
> 
> Get some decent cabinet grade plywood, a port, and some stain. About $75 per enclosure.


found a prefab basically those same parameters so i am going to try them out.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Are those the Dayton Reference subs with the black aluminum cones?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

they were. I sent them back. want something else later. had too many unused subs so I sent them back before using them.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

dang, I wanted to get your impression on them. Yea I hear ya on the "too many un-used subs"...... lol


----------

